
Apiize: Turn any JSON url or file into a full, explorable, REST API - holowmareen
https://github.com/lambda2/apiize
======
drinchev
Can someone explain what's the difference between Appize and JSON-Server [1]?

As far as I can see Appize doesn't support anything other than GET requests.

1 : [https://github.com/typicode/json-
server](https://github.com/typicode/json-server)

------
taranad
God ! Awesome !

------
nanadu787
+1

